# 20% Discount with Vodafone Employee Advantage Scheme



## Grizzle

recently i changed to Vodafone (was sick of O2's signal) and got informed about the advantage scheme and if i or any family worked for the list below,

no but my mum did she is a nurse at Yorkhill :thumb: 20% discount per month on line rental only, not to be ignored these days.

The List

Companies on the Vodafone Employee Advantage Scheme
Thomson Reuters
WPP
Lloyds Banking Group
BDR Thermea
Kraft
Cadbury
Nestle
Ford Retail
Pepsi
Thorntons
MITIE
Colliers International
Gladedale
Agilent
HP
RBS
Blackrock
NCG
Punter Southall
Chubb Insurance
GSK
Goldman Sachs
GE
BBC
DTZ
Northern Rail
Hawker Beechcraft
Medtronic
Barclays Capital
Gilead Sciences
Biffa
NHS Dumfries & Galloway
3663
Trelleborg
AXA Tech
Thames Water
NHS Grampian
Centrica
British Gas
HCL
Panasonic
Unipart
Electronic Arts
Berkhamsted School
Ford
Whitbread
Nexus
BLNW
Accenture
Halcrow
JD Sports
HSBC
Hallmark
Cunningham Lindsey
Arriva
Constellation Brands
Innserve
New Look
Expro
Computer Associates
IBM
Reed Elsevier
United Utilities
Resource
Cordia
Visteon
Black and Decker
Maersk
Compass
Ernst and Young
UBS
Cueta Healthcare
DPD
Interlink express
GeoPost
The Scottish Government
Alix Partners
ADP
BP
Carlsberg
Shop Direct
Aston Martin
Global Radio

If you or family/friends work for any of the above and you or family/friends have a Vodafone contract then click this link fill it in and send it away.

https://www.vodafone.co.uk/vodafone-uk/campaigns/employee-advantage/?cid=rdr-711-01


----------



## johnnyguitar

This is a good spot - I didn't realise it was open to so many companies. My wife works at Thorntons and came home and told me about it a while back, however we found out it's not all happy days: Point 3 from their t's and c's:

_Applications for discounts will only be accepted if they are made within 30 days of your purchase of a new plan._

I fully intend to sign up the next time I upgrade my phone but I missed out this time.


----------



## Grizzle

Ah yeh i should have mentioned that mate, really only open to new contracts within 30 days.


----------



## griffin1907

it does say new & existing contracts, "might" be able to haggle something with them on the phone though?


----------

